# Next generation



## New River Rat (Aug 4, 2018)

The wife and I went to pick up the youngest grand daughter and hang out today. I threw some rods and lures in the truck, ya know, just in case.....

Anyways, we went to a public spot on the New, my idea was to let her cast to her hearts content. Also, time for a move from spin cast to spinning, lessons are free. This chick (11 y.o.) is a natural caster. She caught on quick to everything she's tried. Anyways, here's a pic of not a smallmouth.

My grand daddy created a monster and all I caught was stunted bluegills. I hope I have ruined here for life!


----------



## HogWild (Aug 6, 2018)




----------



## handyandy (Aug 6, 2018)

nice surprise there for sure, the smile on her face says it all. She is probably hooked for life.


----------



## New River Rat (Aug 27, 2018)

She's still at it.....


----------



## handyandy (Aug 28, 2018)

nice going nice scenery there, west virginia/virginia new river is some water I want to explore more.


----------



## KMixson (Aug 28, 2018)

I love to see a kid catch a fish. To me watching them catch one is as much or more fun as me catching one myself.


----------

